# Drylok question



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Who here uses Drylok? What is the best applications for it and why would you recomend it? I am in the process of making my cemetery columns and wonder if this would be a good first coat, what do you think?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, I love Drylok. I use it on all my tombstones. I use the gray Drylok you can get a Lowe's _(my Home Depot only carries the white one)._ It does several things. The gray color is the perfect gray base color for tombstones _(no need to repaint a base coat)._ It is water-proof and weather proof _(I had outdoors in Kansas weather for 32 days with no damage)_ Finally, it has sand in it which gives it a great stone look. When you dry-brush a lighter gray, it takes on the _perfect _stone look.

I LOVE THIS STUFF!

I do two coats unless it is going over a monster-mudded project. In that case, I do three coats. Wear a mask when you paint this stuff. It has a very stong smell and I got a bit high painting without one. _Wheeee..._ 


Here's the last tombstone I did using Drylok:


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Definite love Drylok and now they have an odorless version although we have more fun when we use the odorful version. ads texture and protection. And yes its worth the extra cost if you store your stones carefully


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

If you paint on top of the drylok, say to age it. Do you have to seal these coats of paint with something else. Or should I only use outdoor paints?


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I just realized I'm one post away from 500. Whooohooo. So in my 500th post I'd love to say Terra I love your work, you are a great insperation and you make me want to remake all my tombstones. I also used your tutorial on the flicker candles, that I'll be placing on my cemetery columns. =)

I hope one of my stores here in Canada have the grey tinted drylok. We don't have a Lowes here.


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

Terra, can you drop a little more info on how you use Drylok for your tombstones? the one up above looks great!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Terra turned me on to Drylok last year and I was really happy with the results. Here is a grave monument I built. The first pic shows it with the base coat of drylok. I actually gave it two coats. 









These show it finished. I dry brushed a darker gray latex on it and then hit a few spots with a spray bottle. The water made the paint run a bit and gave it a nice old look. I'm looking forward to making a few more this year.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice work, Terra and jdubbya. Makes my boxy tombstones look pitiful. Never heard of Drylok. I may try it. Thanks.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks  Here's some more pointer's about Drylock.....

After I paint the Drylok coats, I use exterior latex paints for the detail work so that way I don't have to seal it. It held up great. I got a gallon each of dark gray and white and I mix them together to get the varying shades of gray. Also, to get that orangy look, I used artist acylic paint _(raw sienna)_ and mixed that with the white and gray exterior latex paints. If you want more detail on the painting techniques I use, please look at my tutorial for Beloved: Halloween Forum - Terra's Album: Tutorial: Beloved Tombstone

I use the latex version of Drylok. Nice and easy water-clean-up  Another note about Drylok, it is_ *very*_ thick so I've needed to 'scoop' out some of the wet paint out of the epitaph crevices. It tends to fill in spots so I do that to maintain the detail. But, on the monster-mudded items _(like the angel in my tombstone)_ I love that it fills in crevices. That's what helps the monster-mudded projects take on the look of stone and helps blend it into the tombstone itself.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Drylok is great! I used it on my fake rock and on my Spooky Town landscape. 
Terra, that tombstone is just awesome! Your attention to detail is fantastic.


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

Jdubbya your tombstone/monument is awesome.....
How about some pointers on your construction, beside the use of drylok?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

PlainfieldDan said:


> Jdubbya your tombstone/monument is awesome.....
> How about some pointers on your construction, beside the use of drylok?


Thanks! Here's a link to a thread on this one and another. It shows the basic construction (very simple). Hope this helps. If you need any detailed info, feel free to ask. It really was a simple project that took only a few days to complete.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/72863-couple-new-cemetery-monuments.html


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome work jdubbya thanks for sharing.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

jdubbya, love your monument, and Terrra, as always your tombstone is awesome, both of you are very talented!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks again everyone . I call these kudos my happy power boost 

Here is a picture of Drylok to help anyone find it at Lowe's/Home Depot:


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

So I went in search of Drylock at my local Homedepot and Rona and they don't carry Drylok nor have they even heard about it. They don't even have anything close to it. I was very depressed today. When I got home I did a search on Drylok and they did say they carried it world wide. After continuous searching on the internet I found that Home Hardware does carry it and I'll have to drive 30 minutes to the nearest small town to pick it up. So now I'm happy that I can at least get my hand on some. I knew they would be no point in getting it delivered to me, since the shipping would be really bad due to the weight.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

13mummy said:


> So I went in search of Drylock at my local Homedepot and Rona and they don't carry Drylok nor have they even heard about it. They don't even have anything close to it. I was very depressed today. When I got home I did a search on Drylok and they did say they carried it world wide. After continuous searching on the internet I found that Home Hardware does carry it and I'll have to drive 30 minutes to the nearest small town to pick it up. So now I'm happy that I can at least get my hand on some. I knew they would be no point in getting it delivered to me, since the shipping would be really bad due to the weight.


They told me they didn't have it at Lowe's either but I asked another guy and he showed us right where it was.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

13mummy said:


> So I went in search of Drylock at my local Homedepot and Rona and they don't carry Drylok nor have they even heard about it. They don't even have anything close to it. I was very depressed today.


Mummy, you should have told them: "Well I was told you sell it here, so you better FIND it quick or I might just go into labor!!" Then grab your belly and start moaning--OHHH, OHHHHH..........


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!!!! You are so funny Dave. I'll have to try that one.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I'll throw in that when I bought a gallon of DL last year, they only had the white and not the gray. The sales clerk said they could mix in some pigment and they were able to tint the white gallon to be the exact gray color I was looking for.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Terra turned me on to Drylok last year and I was really happy with the results. Here is a grave monument I built. The first pic shows it with the base coat of drylok. I actually gave it two coats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Well I just LOVE this!!! Great job, makes me want to make one*


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks SM! Appreciate it. It was a fun project and all those random props came together nicely.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't wait to get working on the drylok part of my columns. I have to go to my Dad's cabin in order to get his router so I can router out where my bricks are going to go. But there has been a huge snow storm here and the highways aren't drivable. Plus still waiting for this baby to be born so I can actually use the drylok.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Mummy, you better get on that trampoline and start jumpin'. Gotta get that baby to come out!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Walk Mummy, Walk like there is no tomorrow, Im telling you I swear by the walking, that and get your hubby to show you some love, that will bring that little bundle out in now time, plus its fun*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I have a question, how do you use this dyrlock exactly. I mean do you just paint it on the object and let it dry or is there another process you need to do to your project. Ive never used it and this thread has peaked my curiousity*


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I have a question, how do you use this dyrlock exactly. I mean do you just paint it on the object and let it dry or is there another process you need to do to your project. Ive never used it and this thread has peaked my curiousity*


Yup. Just paint it on the object. It has a thicker consistency than paint but it can be brushed or rolled on. It drys fairly quick too.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks jdubbya I think Im going to try it out on some of my props this year*


----------



## Madhatter00 (May 24, 2012)

Quick question, is there a product out there that can weather-proof tombstones, after you have already painted your tombstones? I'm new to the whole making tombstone thing and have already made and painted my tombstones (out of foam board). Maybe something clear to go over the paint??


----------

